# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  female hair loss 22 years old

## kobefan234

crown area seems to be the worst affected area . trying to determine the reason of the loss.

----------


## Kclennings

Do you have any bald family members? It could be genetic although it is very rare. Realistically you need to see a doctor or dermatologist. They will provide you with the best answer and treatment if necessary.

----------


## kobefan234

older sister who is 24 years old has the same problem with the crown balding and diffuse thinning. younger sisters aged 19 & 13 have no problems yet.....

----------


## mattj

Have you consulted with a dermatologist or trichologist yet?  I strongly urge you to. They would run tests to get to the cause of your hair loss and potentially offer treatments.

----------


## Simar

Before trying any hair loss product. I strongly recommend that you must visit the dermatologist. He can suggest you better and can tell you the actual reason.

----------


## Driver

Also see an internist as many causes of hair loss in women are medical i.e. low iron, thyroid abnormalities, etc. Usually they can answer a lot of questions with blood tests and a good physical exam.

----------


## pkipling

I agree with the others that the most important thing you can do now is see a doctor for an evaluation and get their professional opinion. This is going to be the only way to get to the root of the problem. Women's hair loss can be a little trickier, as there can be hormonal factors at play, so you wanna make sure you know exactly what's causing the hair loss before you start trying different treatments.
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## clee984

Have you had your thyroid levels checked? My wife was having problems with her hair thinning, and it was something to do with her thyroid.

----------


## anad881

why dont you consult a dermatologist

----------


## deProcrastinator

Hi Kobefan,

Like many people in the thread have suggested, have you seen a dermatologist yet? While a lot of us have the auto-immune FPB, many times the hair loss is due to 
1. Thyroid problems
2. Hormonal imbalance
3. PCOS pretty much an after effect of the previous
4. Iron or Zinc deficiency.

I would recommend you get a thorough blood test following an appointment with a trichologist or dermatologist. They would recommend it anyway. 
If you have already done that can you please update us on your condition now?
We are all in the same boat.  :Smile:

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

This really rare! I have seen many older women in this situations but young people like you are very first time. I have urged you to consult with a doctor immediately. It seems to me as genetical. Before it's too late you should take proper steps to recover your hair. Don't try things by the recommendations of general people. You have a serious issue so don't experiment anything. It can be more serious and you will become full blad. So my suggestions will be consulting a hair expert or doc in no time.

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

Feel really sorry for you. It could be a hormonal issue. I will suggest you consult with a trichologist. The expert will help with the best manner. If you could manage good solutions please keep up to date. Thanks and wish you good luck.

----------


## lisasand4

> older sister who is 24 years old has the same problem with the crown balding and diffuse thinning five nights at freddy's. younger sisters aged 19 & 13 have no problems yet.....


 My sister is in a similar situation, her hair has been thinning since she was early twenties. When we were kids she had really thick, shiny, healthy hair. Then her hair started to thin when she was in an abusive relationship, so I can't help but think the hair loss is stress related in her case. It's been 2 years since they broke up and her hair still hasn't recovered. So heartbreaking  :Frown:  Good luck to you!

----------


## CWinston

> Hi Kobefan,
> 
> Like many people in the thread have suggested, have you seen a dermatologist yet? While a lot of us have the auto-immune FPB, many times the hair loss is due to 
> 1. Thyroid problems
> 2. Hormonal imbalance
> 3. PCOS pretty much an after effect of the previous
> 4. Iron or Zinc deficiency.
> 
> I would recommend you get a thorough blood test following an appointment with a trichologist or dermatologist. They would recommend it anyway. 
> ...


 Don't be afraid to visit a doctor. My friend had the same problem at her 30, it was thyroid stuff in her case.

----------


## howardssdunn

I agree with some thoughts above. You must consult with specialists. The problem can be with your hormones, with your nutrition, and so on. You have to make the full analyses of your organism to detect the epicenter of your problem.

----------


## wedding

Also see an internist as many causes of hair loss in women are medical i.e. low iron, thyroid abnormalities, etc. Usually, they can answer a lot of questions with blood tests and a good physical exam Unprofessional Hairstyles.

----------


## noahcentineo

Here are some interesting issues, can you tell me how my 22-year-old hair is? I am in this age group. Thank you!

----------

